# Lost bookmarks



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I reinstalled Firefox and did it too well as I have lost all my bookmarks. Is there anyway of restoring them? Failing that, a lot of them are in Google Chrome if you can tell me how to export them to Firefox?


----------



## asoprano (Oct 11, 2010)

I think Google Chrome under the tab bookmark has the option to manage bookmarks, inside that option there another option to export bookmarks, do that and then import it back in your FF.


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

livefortoday6491 said:


> I reinstalled Firefox and did it too well as I have lost all my bookmarks. Is there anyway of restoring them? Failing that, a lot of them are in Google Chrome if you can tell me how to export them to Firefox?


If you store your bookmarks with the add-on "Delicious Bookmarks", you will never lose your bookmarks again, because they are stored on the internet, not on your computer.
Whatever happens to Firefox, your bookmarks are always safe. One worry less.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3615/


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you both I will use Google Chrome as you say and the Delicious add on, I have just started it which is excellent.


----------



## asoprano (Oct 11, 2010)

livefortoday6491 said:


> Thank you both I will use Google Chrome as you say and the Delicious add on, I have just started it which is excellent.


BTW, if you dont mind giving some info to Google, Chrome allows you to have your chrome bookmarks sync with your google account like gmail, so evere where you have a chrome installed you will have your bookmarks no need for add-on


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks. How do you sync the bookmarks in Google Chrome, I have a Google email account?


----------



## asoprano (Oct 11, 2010)

I think this will help you to properly configure your Chrome:
http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=165139


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes that works brilliantly but I can export bookmarks from Firefox to Google Chrome but not the other way. Is it possible export Google Chrome bookmarks to Firefox please?


----------

